# Safari audio is suddenly tinny & distorted



## Namingishard (Dec 8, 2011)

All audio coming from Safari and Safari only is very tinny and echoey.
I looked it up and i haven't been able to find anything similar, the closest is people complaining about youtube videos playing back faster than they should but thats not my issue. Audio plays back at normal speed, its just echoey and sounds like ****. its not just Youtube either, Its soundcloud, Vimeo, ANY audio that plays out of Safari sounds like this. If i open the same links in Chrome or any other browser it is fine. 
Resetting my PRAM did nothing, resetting the computer, updating all did nothing to help the issue. Does anyone know whats causing this or how to fix it?

Macbook pro 2011

High Sierra

Safari Version 12.1.2 (13607.3.10)


----------



## iamsapphire (Dec 9, 2011)

I did a quick search on Google for Macbook Pro Sound Distortion Safari.
It seems you are not alone, going back to 2013 and the MAC PRO TrashCan.

1. Make sure all your software is "up-to-date"
2. Use Chrome or Firefox ...

While Safari is "Mac's Browser", you can tell their lack of working with the "masses" is apparent, as they haven't updated Safari for Windows users for years. While that's understandable, Apple vs Microsoft and all, the problems and fixes would surface more if the other 85% of Computer users had Safari available to them and the "error" reporting would give Apple more "overall" troubleshooting direction.

As Microsoft has learned, a browser requires a dedication by the "creator"... Microsoft is giving up on their "Internet Explorer" and their "Edge" versions, to create a New Version based on Google's Chrome.

I would just use, Chrome and Firefox, till the 2 Big boys, learn to play together.

-sapphire


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

Create a new test user on your mac and log in. See if its doing it with a new user. If its fine, then log back into your account and look at your Safari extensions. Turn them all off and see if it changed. Introduce them one at a time.

If its the same, then try repairing permissions.


----------

